# How long do I need in Dublin Airport for a flight to the USA?



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2014)

I have checked in online for a flight to the US. 

What do I do with my baggage?  Do I still have to queue up or can I drop it off somewhere? 

As I have checked in online, how long do I need at the airport?  

The site says 75 minutes before flight time, but that seems very tight. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2014)

OK, I called them and they told me that I can drop off my bag in the "Envoy" queue at web check in. 

They recommend that I be at the airport at least 75 minutes before departure. 

Brendan


----------



## EvilDoctorK (6 Oct 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> OK, I called them and they told me that I can drop off my bag in the "Envoy" queue at web check in.
> 
> They recommend that I be at the airport at least 75 minutes before departure.
> 
> Brendan



75 minutes would seem a little tight for US immigration clearance (though they'll normally call you forward if you're stuck in the queue and if you have a bag in the system they won't - within reason (!) - go without you)

I'd imagine you wouldn't miss your flight with 75 minutes but it might be a bit of unnecessary stress  - unless you're really tight for time give yourself a little more time


----------



## fobs (6 Oct 2014)

Would give yourself 2 hours for a US flight given experience.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Oct 2014)

fobs said:


> Would give yourself 2 hours for a US flight given experience.



Hi fobs

Do you still need two hours even if you have already checked in online?  The last time I traveled to the states, it was not possible to check in online. 

If I arrive 75 minutes beforehand and check in my bag, they have plenty of time to get it on the plane. 

Then I just go through security and immigration.  That should not be too long. 

Brendan


----------



## jhegarty (6 Oct 2014)

I would give at least 2 hours because of us per-clearance.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (6 Oct 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi fobs
> 
> If I arrive 75 minutes beforehand and check in my bag, they have plenty of time to get it on the plane.
> 
> ...



The limiting factor is the time that it takes you to get through immigration really not how long it takes the bag to get to the plane (it effectively has to go to US immigration too now that you clear customs in Dublin as well)  ... Mid morning (when I think the US Airways flights go) is peak time at the Immigration facility and queues can be quite long  .... Having said that they normally will call people forward for flights that are closing so by being late you can "effectively" skip the queue  - though relying on this probably isn't ideal.

(Also as we're now in October it probably won't be as bad as in peak summer months)

You'd probably be fine with 75 minutes but I personally wouldn't cut it that fine (and normally I cut things very fine !)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Oct 2014)

Very good advice lads. 

I had decided to get the 9.30 Aircoach which would get me into Dublin Airport at 10 for an 11.35 flight. That would give me 95 minutes, instead of the 75 recommended by US Airways, but less than the two hours recommended here. 

As it happened, I got up early and was ready to go, so I went for the 8.30 Aircoach. It arrived at 9.07 - 37 minutes late. Had this happened to the 9.30 Aircoach, I would have not made my flight, although I would probably have hailed a taxi after 10 minutes late.

9.27   got to the airport 
No queue at check-in or baggage drop - so got through that in 5 minutes. 
Long queue for ordinary airport security 
Shorter queue for additional US security - seemed a bit disorganised 

Massive queue for US Immigration.   
11.10 got to the gate

So it took 1 hour and 43 minutes instead of 1 hour and 15 minutes as recommended by US Airways. 

The did call people out of the US Immigration queue, but you would have needed to be towards the middle or front of it to hear them calling your flight.

The guy managing the queues told me it was always like this.  And indeed someone joining our party a few days later, said that his flight departure was delayed due to the delays in US Immigration. 

I suspect that since the introduction of online check-in, the queues have been moved from check-in to US Immigration. 

So, I think that the minimum should be 2 hours, so that there is no panic.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2018)

Anything changed since 2014? 

Should I still arrive at the airport two hours before flight departure? 

Brendan


----------



## Gordon Gekko (14 Jan 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Anything changed since 2014?
> 
> Should I still arrive at the airport two hours before flight departure?
> 
> Brendan



Absolutely! For all other destinations, I’d be reasonably relaxed about arriving 80-100 minutes before the flight, but for the US I’d always give myself at least the two hours.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2018)

Thanks GG

Apparently Aer Lingus recommends 3 hours which seems a bit long. 

BB


----------



## Seagull (16 Jan 2018)

Aer Lingus need to recommend somewhat longer than they expect it to take, otherwise they'll wind up paying out to someone who missed their flight based on the recommendation. It comes down to how long the queues are to get through US immigration., which can vary quite a lot. Personally, I'd rather wind up spending an extra hour at the airport than miss the flight.


----------

